# Artemis Fowl books by Eoin Colfer



## XandrilZaax (May 16, 2005)

Does anyone else enjoy these books? I know they're geared for youngish readers, but I've really enjoyed all four of them, especially the most recent one. I'd say they're just as good if not better than Harry Potter, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## sammisan (May 16, 2005)

I'm not a kid either, but I love them!  They're great!  I've just gotten The Opal Incident but haven't had time to read it just yet.  

I think the character of Artemis is fantastic...I mean, what could be better than a 13 year old criminal mastermind?  And the concept of LEPrecon is great fun.  I think it's a really original way of looking at fairies with new concepts of magic blended with the old.  It's really hard now to find fantasy that has any sort of originality to it, but Eoin Colfer certainly managed.

I met him, and he's hilarious.  He's this little Irish guy that looks a bit like a sprite, himself, with a lilting Irish accent and a very quick wit.  He really loves kids and was great with the children who showed up to the signing.  We spent most of the time laughing!


----------



## XandrilZaax (May 16, 2005)

The Opal Incident is a great book, they just seem to get better and better! Unfortunately, one of my fav characters gets killed off... :cry: 

yeah, Artemis is sooo cool. I almost wish I had his personality...lol


----------



## lisajane (May 17, 2005)

When I was much younger, I brought the first one on the recommedation by a friend.

I read 20 pages and sold the book to someone else.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (May 17, 2005)

i picked up the first one, read the first few pages thought it was good, brought it home started reading it again and i thought it was a complete load of crap (no offence) i did like another book of his called the wish list though


----------



## XandrilZaax (May 17, 2005)

well, thats your problem. I believe they're great books, and I'm standing by that.


----------



## sammisan (May 18, 2005)

I'm with you XanrilZaax!  (I thought Wish List was rather weak actually.  Though Supernaturalist was good fun.)


----------



## XandrilZaax (May 18, 2005)

I've never read any of his other works, but I think I'll look into them now.


----------



## PsychoticallySaneWriter (Jul 5, 2005)

I read the first one when it first came out and I enjoyed it. I have the second and third ones. Artic Incident and Eternity Code I believe are the titles. I keep meaning to read those, but get tied up in another book. Might begin after finishing Dean Koontz' "The Face". But Eoin Colfer is an underrated author. I hope to see works from him off the Artemis Fowl world.


----------

